# Platinum group metals patenting their way into battery EV space



## cosmetal (Mar 8, 2021)

PGMs future? Could be, since the autocatalysts are going to lose markets by the shift to EVs.

https://www.miningweekly.com/article/platinum-group-metals-patenting-their-way-into-battery-ev-space-2020-09-14

and:

*The race to put platinum in EVs*

https://www.miningmagazine.com/innovation/news/1396195/the-race-to-put-platinum-in-evs

James


----------



## galenrog (Mar 8, 2021)

If the economics pencil out, fine. If not, nothing short of government mandates will put these lab tests into production.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## Lou (Mar 8, 2021)

Iridium...the key to making hydrogen from renewable energy. 
Ruthenium...the key to storing hydrogen (as NH3) and releasing it on board a vehicle.
Platinum...the key to turning hydrogen into electrons on board your vehicle.


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 8, 2021)

Palladium is working for fuel cells, which seems the batteries for trucks and buses


----------

